# Kayak shoes?!?!



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking for some new kayaking/wading shoes. I found these a few weeks ago and was wondering if anyone has used them. They are the wolverine (boot company) creek bed water shoes. They seem comfortable well ventilated and have multiple drain ports for water drainage.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Have you looked at CABELAS bargin cave ! They had a few nice pairs on there at great prices 
I have NRS ankle high 6 in.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Those are sweet man...are the bottoms slip proof for walking on slippery rocks and boat ramps? I have some Tevas that are and also breathe and dry out fast. I like em quite a bit but those wolverines look like they might breathe better and dry even faster than the Tevas. I will say this...wash them up good after every use or they will start to stank from the lake water!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

After trying different types I stick with sandals. Beach shoes, creek shoes and the like always end up trapping sand, pebbles, twigs and other stuff between my feet and the insole. 

Red Head Finley River sandals can be had for $19.95 on sale in the spring and last a long time.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I had Keens for about 6 years til they fell apart. Tried sandals but not well so will go back to Keens this spring.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree w/Backlashed.....I wear a pair of Keen sandals I got out of the cabelas bargain cave last year.....they have the patented keen toe guard so I don't stub my toes in the river and I don't have issues w/sand.....occasionally, I will pick up some gravel, but I don't have to take off the shoe to get it out....I usually can dislodge it by shaking my foot underwater or worse case, lift my foot up and sweep the rock out with my fingers.....I' very tried mesh shoes/sandals before and as previously stated, they hold sand and small gravel which Becomes very aggravating....it looks like I agree w/yak phished as well.....I guess we were posting at the same time...lol

Mike


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I think I'm going to get these and try them out. I feel like even if they got sand or whatever in them once your in the yak you could dip them in the water and it should drain whatever might be in the shoe.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

These in store were $85. I've found them online for $60-$65. They make them in the gray and an orange color. Google (wolverine creek bed) 

Here are the orange ones


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I have been looking for shoes like these so thank you for posting. I just found them on Sierra Trading post for $65, and a 30% coupon code worked (EB012114A) as well, bringing them down to $42. This was such a great deal I had to order them.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome. Might have to go get the credit card now lol.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Don't get the cheap sandals from Walmart my ankle gets torn up on both pairs I bought. The padding breaks down and stains your feet.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

What the rush??

I wait till the spring sales start flying in April!!

I am not sure about the mesh shoes as I have a pair of Columbias and they are nice but I need the toe box protection for unseen underwater structures. Not even sure how they will work in the deep muck.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I had a pair of the keens. Too much debri inside for me. I switched to skeletoes (19.95 on ebay or sometimes on sale at local stores). Best shoe I have ever worn hands down. Like barefoot only with protection and snug enough not to let anything in.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

fishing pole said:


> I had a pair of the keens. Too much debri inside for me. I switched to skeletoes (19.95 on ebay or sometimes on sale at local stores). Best shoe I have ever worn hands down. Like barefoot only with protection and snug enough not to let anything in.


Those look really nice. Might have to try a pair of them this season.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I have skeletoes. Not bad but not great. These seemed much more comfortable


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hm. And they were $42 on sierratradingpost? Might have to consider that one. I have a $10 gift card there as well


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny I was looking at a catalogue yesterday and was going to start the same thread. I have some Teva sandals but wanted to look for something with a closed toe. Anybody use Crocs?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I just use a pair of neoprene slip on shoes from Walmart, but it's got to be pretty darn warm to be wearing that type of foot wear. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Northern1 said:


> Hm. And they were $42 on sierratradingpost? Might have to consider that one. I have a $10 gift card there as well


Yep after you use the coupon code

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

What kind of footwear or leggings do you wear in the early spring/late fall?...just curious as I am in my first year and looking.g to get a brand new kilroy wet soon as the weather breaks...

Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just ordered TWO pairs of the wolverine creek shoes for the kayak on SierraTradingPost.com

They were only $35 a piece! 45% off of the 33% they were originally marked down. They were like $100 bucks to begin with. Also 99 cent Shipping if you have $75 orders. PLUS NO TAX?!?! wow. So, I got two sweet pairs of shoes and a nice moisture wicking shirt for $75. That's a steal.

Here is the code- it ends tonight! VGC76658

If you want them, now is the time to get them. The sizing chart said they are true to size.

Here is the shoe: 

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/wo...ilterString=s~wolverine-creek/&colorFamily=01


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

anything that looks like a sneaker but is mostly mesh is good. If the mesh actually goes down to the sole in spots for especially at the heal then even better. If it has a rubber insole then great.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Those wolverines look perfect and ill be looking at them when I need a new pair.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Brad45005 said:


> What kind of footwear or leggings do you wear in the early spring/late fall?.


For cold weather I wear heavy wool socks. Red Head makes a set that has fleece on the inside, very thick, very warm. Wool will keep you warm even when wet, unlike cotton and some synthetics.

Over that I wear 'Hatteras house slippers', knee length lined rubber boots. I tried chest waders and while they kept me warm, I was really clumsy in them. Hip waders might be a better choice.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> anything that looks like a sneaker.....


I was thinking about that the other day. When I was a kid the only sneakers we had were canvas with the big white rubber toe. I spent a lot of time in creeks with them and they worked pretty well. I may get a pair for this summer and give them a try to at least get my feet out of the sun.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

backlashed said:


> I was thinking about that the other day. When I was a kid the only sneakers we had were canvas with the big white rubber toe.


Those sound like a pair of Converse Chuck Taylor's to me  Those came back into style with the kids about 10 years ago.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Steve, I was just browsing BPS and came across these shoes. You might like them if you were looking for something with rubber toes/soles and that won't let any sand or gravel in. They were designed for going over neoprene footies, but many of the reviews have people wearing them bare as well. I might get a pair for cold-weather kayaking.

http://www.basspro.com/World-Wide-Sportsman-Flats-Boots-for-Men/product/55184/


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

I've used cheap walmart tennies for years. Never had an issue and they are CHEAP


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I live in Teva sandals 6-8mos out of the year and that's all i'll use


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Got a pair of these for xmas. Haven't had a chance to try them out yet.

http://www.columbia.com/Men's-Drainmaker™-II-Shoe/BM2552,default,pd.html&colorID=010


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

nyall86 said:


> Got a pair of these for xmas. Haven't had a chance to try them out yet.
> 
> http://www.columbia.com/Men's-Drainmaker™-II-Shoe/BM2552,default,pd.html&colorID=010


I like those and was originally going to get them. I'm going to try out the wolverines first. Post up how those drain makers are when you get a chance to use them in 6 months lol.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha. Will do.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

i have some keen hood river boots that i really like. Not much gets inside and they have held up pretty well. Did have to sew up a tear but they have been getting ROUGH wear for 3-4 years. Hard toe is really nice.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that's a nice looking shoe. How well does it drain water?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Those do look nice but they don't look like they drain or breath at all.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

I have that Keen shoe too....it holds up really well and it doesn't collect water at all...I wear these shoes in summer and in winter over top of the socks in my wading pants.
I have went through several brands, makes, and types of shoes over the years and the one onthefly posted a pic of is the best I have used to date.


----------



## Coffee23 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a pair of vibram 5 fingers I was going to try. Their a tight fitting water shoe. I've only ever had sand get in those. Pretty much a summer shoe though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

they drain pretty well with a bunch of stainless mesh holes on the bottom. Might not be the most breathable but by far the best overall shoe I have used. I stress again about the toe, kicking rocks is not fun. My biggest complaint would be grip, not a giant issue most of the time but those metal things you can attach wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Coffee23 said:


> I have a pair of vibram 5 fingers I was going to try. Their a tight fitting water shoe. I've only ever had sand get in those. Pretty much a summer shoe though.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Let me know how they work, I have thought about getting a pair for kayaking

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

The wolverines came today, I put them on and they fit true to size. Looking forward to trying them when it gets a tad warmer.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Got mine today as well. They fit well and feel good. Have to see how they are wet.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Im a bigger guy, and hike to almost all my spots. Those mesh shoes just don't provide enough support for me. A couple years ago I smashed the ball of my foot in while wading, ever since then im anal about fishing shoes (took me almost a year to walk pain-free) For yaking im sure they are fine, but if you plan on doing any substantial wading/hiking i'd go with something that has a little more cushioning/support

Personally I like Korkers http://www.korkers.com/footwear/multi-sport/boxcar.html










Also like the Simms shoes as well, probably go with them next year.
http://www.simmsfishing.com/shop/footwear/mariner-shoe.html


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Those do look nice. Might be a little much for warm weather kayaking but I'm sure they are great for hiking to those good wading spots. Thanks for the reccomendation.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Those do look nice. Might be a little much for warm weather kayaking but I'm sure they are great for hiking to those good wading spots. Thanks for the reccomendation.


They have 6 channelized drain ports along the length of the bottom and are actually rather light/breathable (as the material doesn't absorb much/any water)...Wear them all summer with zero issues/complaints. Although when stuffed in an enclosed space (such as the hull of a Kyak) I could see where they might get a little sticky.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I just my wolverines in. They are very well-made. The toe has a hard rubber/vinyl covering which will also be nice. All in all, a very good shoe for what I will use it for.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Any new coupon codes for Sierra Trading Post?


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Any new coupon codes for Sierra Trading Post?


Check out retailmenot.com Type in sierratradingpst and just scroll through the coupons and you'll see a lot of them. Just try several until one works.


----------

